# GHR1000



## gamart (Oct 4, 2004)

Has someone tried this? just wanted to know if it works or not.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

what is it, sounds like a japanese motorbike....


----------



## gamart (Oct 4, 2004)

It is an growth hormone releaser, i have ordered some and wanted to know if anyone knows if they work or if they are just a scam? bought them from this site http://www.ghr1000.com/


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

I've looked into using L-arginine (it's main ingredient) as a precusor to growth hormone awhile ago, i came to the conclusion you would need massive ammounts (which would make you ill) to have an effect, but i'm no scientist just try and read as much as i can.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

robsta9 said:


> what is it, sounds like a japanese motorbike....


Thats what i thought mate lol.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Coop said:


> I've looked into using L-arginine (it's main ingredient) as a precusor to growth hormone awhile ago, i came to the conclusion you would need massive ammounts (which would make you ill) to have an effect, but i'm no scientist just try and read as much as i can.


From memory the arginine needs to be injected not taken orally...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

looks like rubbish to me mate....


----------



## gamart (Oct 4, 2004)

Thx for the answers. I'll give some feedback on it after i have tried it for a while.


----------



## magneto12 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello everyone I just wanted to share an article on this product with you I think its worth reading.

http://www.isnare.com/?aid=337230&ca=Medicines+and+Remedies


----------



## alabbadi (Oct 11, 2008)

I have read about this product too. it seems too good to be true, it suppose help your body release more of its natural growth hormone.

i am sitting on the fence with this until someone who has tried it and proves that it works.

i use L arginine which has a more scientific research behind it, although i agree that you would need to take large amounts to make dramatic changes i use it moderately and it hasn't done me much harm.

regards


----------



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

gamart said:


> Thx for the answers. I'll give some feedback on it after i have tried it for a while.


That good was it?


----------



## ChuckTe (Oct 18, 2011)

Just tried p-boost after reading some reviews about it. Worked good but pretty pricey. The trial was free but you have to pay for the shipping which was quick. Anyone know any coupon codes for p-boost.com?


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

I've yet to hear of a OTC supp which works as well as the real thing. If it did it'd be illegal.


----------

